# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  im back anyone still doing DWA

## dreamenaider

Hey all I'm back now if any one is still wanting to do this. I know in 2013 I was trying to help get this started back up. I know I'm going to be looking for new rooms in the castle. If I can just find it again. I hope everyone didn't give up. Looks like dolorways still trying.  Well that's all Ihave to say for now. Wish me luck

----------

